

A few reasons to avoid StartSSL - DenisM
http://danconnor.com/post/50f65364a0fd5fd1f7000001/avoid_startcom_startssl_like_the_plague_

======
donmcronald
My experience getting a personal code signing certificate with Comodo was just
as bad, but their support had the English language skills of a 5 year old and
they offered fewer options for verification.

For me, they couldn't even find my phone number on my bill and asked me to
highlight it and re-send it. Plus, they were absolutely fixated on getting a
phone bill that showed the logo of my service provider. I've had the same
phone number for 10+ years and even offered to arrange for them to call my
phone company and verify the info.

Nope! After days I got fed up and used Photoshop to merge an old paper bill
that had logos with a current PDF bill that didn't have logos. They don't care
about verifying your identity. All they want to do is follow a pre-determined
checklist of criteria so they can cover their ass and take your money.

As an added bonus, the Windows 8 SmartScreen Filter treats personal code
signing certificates that aren't popular the same as unsigned code.

------
brubaker
That guy sounds like an incredibly whiny douchebag.

~~~
DenisM
Try addressing the arguments he is making, instead of his personality.

~~~
brubaker
His argument is: this process is annoying, difficult and takes actual effort.

As extra validation is. It is a pain in the ass. Get over it.

He was the one to make the commentary on the process showcasing his
personality so it's open season on that dialogue.

